# After egg sharing & E/T, did you have many embryos left over to freeze?



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

I was just wondering how many embryos you had left over to freeze after E/T... 

I know you just never know but i guess its a lot less than if you wasn`t egg sharing.... As egg sharers do we administer more drugs than a lady not egg sharing to produce the maximum amount of eggs?

Me and dp are just wondering the likelihood of there being embryos left to freeze! I know its probably completely all chance but i`m still curious to hear what happened in your tx!


Good luck everyone! xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Evette, when I spoke to my clinic, I was told we do not get given more drugs, we have the same as any other ivf tx. 

Sometimes you are lucky and you can freeze your left over eggs if you wish. It just depends on the amount you produce. I hope that helps 

Mitch
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

I had 16 eggs collected, 8 each, 5 were good enough for icsi, one didnt fertilise and one did but was no good, which left 3 to use 2 were transfered and one was left to perish as it wasnt developing fast enough. 

But there are ladies who have had the same amount of eggs and had loads to freeze, it all depends on what quality they are, and I think  having icsi or ivf makes a difference. 

Good luck.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Evette, 

I got 16 eggs - 8 to me, they all fertilized over night but all starting fading. I got 2 really good embies but none were good enough to freeze. 

Anyway - you don't need to freeze any as you are gonna get pregnant this time!!! PMA!! 

Take care

Carrie


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Evette..

I too got 16 eggs - 8 for me, of which 7 were used, the other one was just an empty shell or something?

All 7 fertilised, 6 went to blastocysts, 1 transferred and 5 were frozen.

So you could say we had a fantastic cycle! But as you can see it doesn't mean anything - I'm not pregnant, yet!!    Lots of ladies end up with 1 or 2 average embryos and it works!! You just never know!!

My recipient is pregnant tho    I take great comfort from that until it's our time!

GOOD LUCK HUN !!!      

Maria xx


----------

